# Hunting band set question...



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

I tried Jorge Spraves calculator, but some of the questions I either had no idea what the answer was, or had no way to find out. It was a little comfusing.

I have a roll of TBG, Leather, and all of the tools required to cut my bands and pouches, but I could use some advice.

First off...I'm not sure if it matters, butbi shoot instinctive style...either OTT or at 45°
I shoot between 3/4 to full butterfly (depending on the tubes I've been using..but going to be using flat TBG, so most likely full BF)
I know I have to find out my draw length, but my son lost my measuring tape. My bow draw length is 29" if that helps...probably not.
I am shooting 3/8" steel.

Of course I want to get 300+fps with lots of hitting power...I'm sure everyone does...

Is there a relatively standard length to cut the bands? There is a guy on youtube getting 417fps with 9.5" steel, so 300fps should ne possible, right?

Anyway, I am confused about the length from fork to pouch as well...when someone says they use a 9" bandset...from fork to pouch, how long should you cut the bands?

I know I have more questions, but an average size would help as I want to try the TBG that I bought a month ago. I will attach it to my tube frame for now. A generous forum member just mailed me out some rough cut birch ply frames, so I don't want to waste the 16 feet of TBG with trial and error...it cost me $80 Canadian..

Any help is appreciated


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

I have shot3/8 with 1/2 and 3/4 inch wide cuts. Active length is based on draw it may be 11 or 12 inches for your full buterfly. Start long because you can always cut it down an inch. Active length is usually an inch shorter than the original cut length. Have fun!


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

I think 3/4 inch straight cuts would be a good place to start, cut the bands 12 inch and them adjust the lenght until you get the results you want! when you have them in the lenght you want...measure them and in the next times you will already have a lenght to cut your bands! if you dont get 300fps out of 3/4 inch ( what I doubt pulling full BT and using 3/8 steel) you can try 1 inch bands but you will get some hand slap!

I hope it helps!! if not just ask 

SSPT...


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

To get that FPS ..300 speed you need to make a tapered band set...

from fork tie & pouch tie..allow 1 inch extra on the band length.....so your example of 9" you add 2" more ..that allows for your tying...

That leaves you with the 9" active....

For TBG good hunting band would be a double taper set...2 bands per side......cut 20mm x 15mm x 230mm

or just a good TBG single band straight cut 20mm x230mm for your 3/4 butterfly draw.....good for Rabits & Squirrels......using 3/8" steel ammo

May Your Ammo Fly Straight~~~~~AKAOldmiser


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

slingshooterPT said:


> I think 3/4 inch straight cuts would be a good place to start, cut the bands 12 inch and them adjust the lenght until you get the results you want! when you have them in the lenght you want...measure them and in the next times you will already have a lenght to cut your bands! if you dont get 300fps out of 3/4 inch ( what I doubt pulling full BT and using 3/8 steel) you can try 1 inch bands but you will get some hand slap!
> I hope it helps!! if not just ask
> SSPT...


This may sound stupid, because it is probably self explainatory...
What IS handslap? Is it actually when the bands hit your hands? And what causes it?


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Yes hand slap is when the bands come bad & sting your hands..

It is caused by energy still left in the bands...when you get a hand slap bump up your ammo size

say if your shooting 3/8" steel..try using 1/2" steel then..now per say you still get hand slap a couple times

Bump your ammo up again to 5/8" steel....if no more hand slap then that is the size ammo you use for that made band set

called matching ammo to bands...for the best shooting.....

Hope that helps..maybe some one else can explain it better.....~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Susi (Mar 3, 2013)

Old Miser is spot on again! The bands rocket forward past the forks and rebound back due to lack of energy loss in propelling the too light of a ball. When they then spring back they slap your hand. OTTs are more apt to do this from my experience for the bands/pouch whip out of the forks forward and down whereas TTFs whip out and more or less straight back to hit the forks from the front side this time instead of the fingers/hand. Hold stances where your hand is ON THE FORKS as many do including the experts, likely (correct me if I'm wrong) with light ammo experience more hand slap than hammer holds where the hand/fingers are below the forks on the handle. This is why Chuck and I prefer hammer holds and you don't get chunks taken out of your hand and fingers when a fork hit occurs with blood all over the place blabla. As Old Miser said, adjust your ammo if you get hand slaps or go to a hammer hold or wear gloves as some do. Boxers wear gloves, hand ball players wear gloves, golfers wear gloves, so SSers can as well.

Off subject but related...delete this part if it's considered hijacking...

Brings to mind shooting rocks. Rocks provide the very best way to experience fork and hand hits. Often they are uneven and fly out of the pouch slaunchwise (a technical term?) and you never know where they're gonna go UNTIL you see funny red stuff gushing from your digits or metacarples. Chuck was playing around beside a small restaurant last weekend waiting for his order of BBQ'd chicken, shooting an old plastic jug fixiing to be trashed. He shot his 6 lead ammos he brought and started on rocks. Even with the HDPE SS he just made, wide and deep forks, hammer hold as well, he opened a really nice vivasection on his hand with a rock. Embarrassed he slunk into the restaurant like a puppy who'd wet the rug and wrapped a paper napkin discretely around the wound and pressed to stop the flow of embarrassing red stuff. I didn't ask...it was evident enough. Poor Chuckie...never learns about rocks. Tisk. Lucky he didn't shoot a patron of the restaurant or something.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Susi said:


> Old Miser is spot on again! The bands rocket forward past the forks and rebound back due to lack of energy loss in propelling the too light of a ball. When they then spring back they slap your hand. OTTs are more apt to do this from my experience for the bands/pouch whip out of the forks forward and down whereas TTFs whip out and more or less straight back to hit the forks from the front side this time instead of the fingers/hand. Hold stances where your hand is ON THE FORKS as many do including the experts, likely (correct me if I'm wrong) with light ammo experience more hand slap than hammer holds where the hand/fingers are below the forks on the handle. This is why Chuck and I prefer hammer holds and you don't get chunks taken out of your hand and fingers when a fork hit occurs with blood all over the place blabla. As Old Miser said, adjust your ammo if you get hand slaps or go to a hammer hold or wear gloves as some do. Boxers wear gloves, hand ball players wear gloves, golfers wear gloves, so SSers can as well.
> 
> Off subject but related...delete this part if it's considered hijacking...
> Brings to mind shooting rocks. Rocks provide the very best way to experience fork and hand hits. Often they are uneven and fly out of the pouch slaunchwise (a technical term?) and you never know where they're gonna go UNTIL you see funny red stuff gushing from your digits or metacarples. Chuck was playing around beside a small restaurant last weekend waiting for his order of BBQ'd chicken, shooting an old plastic jug fixiing to be trashed. He shot his 6 lead ammos he brought and started on rocks. Even with the HDPE SS he just made, wide and deep forks, hammer hold as well, he opened a really nice vivasection on his hand with a rock. Embarrassed he slunk into the restaurant like a puppy who'd wet the rug and wrapped a paper napkin discretely around the wound and pressed to stop the flow of embarrassing red stuff. I didn't ask...it was evident enough. Poor Chuckie...never learns about rocks. Tisk. Lucky he didn't shoot a patron of the restaurant or something.


I can't risk damaging my left hand as I am a professional lead guitarist, and any damage could endbmy career; so, I hope I get the correct band setup, right from the start


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Well after rereading your post....

you say you have a 29" draw correct?....well for every active inch of band you times that by 5 for power power streach of the band...

so say your 29" draw your band need to be 6" length betweem the fork & pouch.....Remember you have to add say a inch tfor fork tie & inch for pouch tie

making your cut length 8".......A nice speedy TGB is 5/8" x 3/8" taper 8" length......now take away 1 inch for fork tie..another 1" for pouch tie

you now have the correct length of band for 29" draw......start with 3/8" steel ammo.......Ok for you my friend ware a glove to hold your shooter

incase of a mishap hitting your hand or fork..,,,Now I would attatch this band set OTT.....

Now as for my self when I band this very band set OTT..I turn my shooter sideways.....

Heres the deal looking at the bands..you want the top band to cover the bottom band as like seeing only 1 band.....use the top band to aim at your target

look right down the band,,,,,,say you are shooting a soda can....sit the can on top of the band as you look at the soda can...but place the band just under the

bottom of the can right in the middle as to split the can image....,,smooth release is what you want...do not twist the pouch.....

Ok to make it simple..hold the shooter up right with the forks up..pouch straight up...pull back..now turn your shooter sidways...looing down the top band

This may help you to smack that can.....you will just have to give it a go my friend....If need be I can make a video for you...OM

PS what I forgot to mention was..start at 12 feet for shooting...this will help build up your convidance in hitting the soda can..you can always move back when your hitting good


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

oldmiser said:


> Well after rereading your post....
> you say you have a 29" draw correct?....well for every active inch of band you times that by 5 for power power streach of the band...
> so say your 29" draw your band need to be 6" length betweem the fork & pouch.....Remember you have to add say a inch tfor fork tie & inch for pouch tie
> making your cut length 8".......A nice speedy TGB is 5/8" x 3/8" taper 8" length......now take away 1 inch for fork tie..another 1" for pouch tie
> ...


My draw length with a compound bow is 29" but that is anchored at my cheek...could I get enough power/speed for hunting this way?
I shoot at 3/4 butterfly, normally...and so far its with tubes which are tapered.
I started off shooting TTF anchored at my cheek...and was quite accurate...but couldn't get enough power for hunting...it was great for target shooting, but when I started 3/4 butterfly, I found i was way more accurate shooting instinctively...
I will wear a glove, for sure...my manager would lose his mind if I injured my left hand...especially with a slingshot. I still have two years left on my contract...it would ruin my career...

I'm more focused on hunting, so im trying to get the best power/speed combo for rabbits. The largest ammo available for me, where I live, is 3/8" steel. I wish I could be using 1/2" but the prices on ebay are really high. I was thinking about calling a large equipment shop to find out how much it would be to buy in bulk..
I also have 40 lbs of lead that I want to cast, but I dont have a mold...
Cash is a huge issue as my wife is 4 months pregnant, otherwise I'd have everything I need :/

A video would be nice, if you could make one for an example...I see guys on youtube, cutting cards, or shooting marbles that are tossed in the air, and it amazes me. I am accurate as well...but consistancy is an issue, at this stage.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Check with Charles..He made a mold out of wood....I think there is a video as well....

Ok for hunting rabbits..3/8" is good enough for head shots for a clean kill.. aim at the eye or ear canal...

Hmm band set.....TBG double Taper.....3/4"x 1/2" x 11" let me guess 3/4 Butterfly must be 36"....Did you measure with a cloth tape

for your 3/4" butterfly? Just so can get the correct length for your ammo.....

you could also use just a straight cut 1" to what length you need....Like I mentioned guessing 11" & too add a inch on both ends for fork & pouch.......................~AKAOldmiser


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Ok my friend as you requested...this is how oldmiser holds his slingshot....For my self anyways this seems to work very well

My anchor is fixed ..I pull back to my right ear lob....seeing how I hold left handed.....this is a 34" draw....

I am using a fun little band set get for bb's has some real zip......3/4" x 3/8 x 7 1/2" taper cut .030 natural Latex....

you can shoot 3/8" steel with this band also.....I get no hand hits..no fork hits...very seldom a hand slap......

So I hope you get the Idea......~AKAOldmiser


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Thanks OM...all of your help is greatly appreciated...
I found some round lead fishing sinkers at walmart...a pack of 12 for $1.80...I sqeeze them closed and they are about the same size as my 3/8" steel but a lot heavier. They are cheap so I may just buy a whole bunch for hunting.
I would rather mold my own with all of the lead I have. 12mm would be a good weight I think.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

MikmaqWarrior said:


> Thanks OM...all of your help is greatly appreciated...
> I found some round lead fishing sinkers at walmart...a pack of 12 for $1.80...I sqeeze them closed and they are about the same size as my 3/8" steel but a lot heavier. They are cheap so I may just buy a whole bunch for hunting.
> I would rather mold my own with all of the lead I have. 12mm would be a good weight I think.


You can make a mold out of a 2x4 ..Check & see if there is a video by charles making ammo..maybe in the tuturoial section.....OM


----------

